

Chordify: Get the chords to any song, using Haskell - bfly2000
http://chordify.net/

======
thescurvyscott
It doesn't work.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvPY5BH38B8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvPY5BH38B8)
Lists a million chords that simply are not there, it can't even detect that
the main verse is just one chord. It's a good concept, but seriously needs
work.

------
pit
Great job. I also really like Capo for OS X:
[http://supermegaultragroovy.com/products/Capo/index.html](http://supermegaultragroovy.com/products/Capo/index.html)

Edit: can anyone recommend a good, free chord dictionary for Android?

------
normloman
It's not perfect, but it's close enough that a halfway decent musician can
correct its mistakes. I've used Chordify plenty of times to help me learn
songs on the ukulele. It takes less time than guessing the chords by ear.

------
mooze
Wow. I'm learning to play by ear right now and this is a godsend.

------
jimmytucson
This is pretty amazing. Does anyone know how this works?

